# No Normal Day



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I just finished an eBook called _"No Normal Day"_. It's about an EMP type event and a families struggle to survive afterward. A neat thing about the book is that as near as I can tell, the main story, and the family, would be located no more than 15 or so miles from my house, possibly even closer.

It's not in the same league as _"One Second After"_ but it does focus on the importance of family, be it immediate or new found extended family. I found it interesting enough to read in one sitting and well worth the time invested. I snagged mine from Amazon.


----------

